# Shane Carwin VS Brock Lesnar (Picture)



## FGriffinFan (Mar 31, 2010)

edit: fuuuu i always write shawn instead of shane


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I think it's safe to say we know who the better athlete is.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

I hear all the time about how Lesnars 'finally going to fight someone his own size', but TBH, Mir looked bigger than Carwin, and he still looks small compared to Lesnar.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

4.6 40 >_>

I did it in like 4.9 when i was a badass x_X and 170lbs

Brock is just an incredible athlete.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*haha*

look at joe...lol


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

hmm whos this Shawn Carwin? he looks like Shane's twin brother.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lesnar looks even bigger in comparison in the post fight interview pic, then in their profile pics. 

I'm fully rooting for Lesnar, but if Carwin catches him with the same nasty shots he caught Mir with.... everyone's chin has a threshold, even if it's a rock-solid one and HW's espeically carry enough power to exceed that threshold rather easily. 

All the HW elites are a legitimate threat to each other, its just crazy.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

they forgot reach


....and shoe size


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

boney said:


> look at joe...lol


He looks like an Umpa Loompa next to them.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> Lesnar looks even bigger in comparison in the post fight interview pic, then in their profile pics.



He's wearin' shoes and the suit has shoulder padding.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder how they'll bill this fight? The UFC had me convinced that Carwin was a lot closer in size to Brock. But damn these two are going to be like 285lbs going in to fight, it's going to be crazy.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> He's wearin' shoes and the suit has shoulder padding.


yep plus there not on the same horizon


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting stats, rep going your way.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

All those times they said Shane was 6'5. Last year I think wiki had him at that height. I thought he was taller than Andrei Arlovski, but now I realize he's way shorter with a crapload of muscle. Great comparison pic. I guess Brock's height is for real


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

War Lesnar!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Whats your source for the bench press and jump stats?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I smell a KO.

War Carwin, no more donkey hong!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Whats your source for the bench press and jump stats?


I am sure its not hard to find bench press on google, dunno about jump stats for Carwin... I know NFL had them for Lesnar.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, either way i would not cross lesnars path...the dude reminds me of that guy in highlander 1 ..krugman.

Dude just stood right next to carwin and laughed at his greatest ever achievement, dude is one malevolent being


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I had no idea of the sheer size and strength advantage that Brock has. I thought they were even besides Brock being more athletic and weighing a bit more.

I used to think Shane was a nightmare match up for Lesnar, stylistically but it's hard to ignore Brock's advantages. I see Brock tiring Shane out in the 3rd round after excessive ground and pound.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> wow, either way i would not cross lesnars path...the dude reminds me of that guy in highlander 1 ..krugman.
> 
> Dude just stood right next to carwin and laughed at his greatest ever achievement, dude is one malevolent being


well if you look at it in brocks way, its not the real belt. he announced hes coming back a few months before this fight and to him, hes still the champ. Like Dana said in the post fights interview, he didnt want to remove the interim belt title because Carwin has been dogged so much in the last 8-12 months. 

There have been previous interim title holders who took off the belt and said its not the belt, said they want the real one. so I see both sides of it...

Carwin is happy to have a belt and actually face Brock now after that whole confusion of is he, or isnt he fighting.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Dude just stood right next to carwin and laughed at his greatest ever achievement, dude is one malevolent being


epic.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

And I bet Carwin can't do this..


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Whats the source for these info?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Leed said:


> And I bet Carwin can't do this..


Awesome!! I have a hard time doing that off a diving board.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

The source for this info is bullshit. The real stats:


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Compare fists










EDIT: bigger http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc111_photos/ufc111_09_carwin_vs_mir_013.jpg


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

King Kong vs Godzilla !!!
:thumb02:
I think Brock is stronger but Carwin has more Ko power in his fists.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thiago_Alves said:


> Compare fists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shite!! I knew Carwin had bigger hands, but damn!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

thats with a UFC glove though(obviously lol), it will appear bigger then it actually is. Both wear 4XL so you would think they really couldnt be that far off. Carwins might be a bit bigger, but in that picture, they look like they can be a whole different size compared to Brocks.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

joe rogan always cracks me up


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I predict Carwin circles counter clockwise, avoids the takedown by not committing to punches. Then when Lesnar shoots in I think Carwin will hit Brock in the face with a combination then throw a legkick on the way out as he's backing off. He'll wear on Brock's legs and knock him out in the third round, Carwin is too intelligent to play into Brock's advantages and his best chance is winning in the standup by counterstriking. Brock really has to take Carwin down to win and I don't think he will be able to, this isn't collegiate wrestling where locking up is inevitable, Carwin has the choice of whether or not he wants to test Brock's wrestling.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Carwin throw a leg kick? yea right... he is the slowest HW in the top 5.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Dunno to be fair.. a remember Joe Rogan sayin that they had to do special gloves for Brock Lesnar because he had massive fists....


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thiago_Alves said:


> Dunno to be fair.. a remember Joe Rogan sayin that they had to do special gloves for Brock Lesnar because he had massive fists....


To be fair...I remember that when Carwin was first coming up one of the big things they were hyping about him was the fact that he had bigger hands than Lesnar.

I also tought I heard/read somewhere that Carwin actually wears 5XL gloves.:confused02:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Thiago_Alves said:


> Dunno to be fair.. a remember Joe Rogan sayin that they had to do special gloves for Brock Lesnar because he had massive fists....


Yup, though, I think he also said that Carwin is the only man that has a bigger glove size than Lesnar.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

If there's only a 2.2 inch height difference between those two then I'm a fukin dinosaur.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

You can analize those numbers until eternity, the one I see is the MMA RECORD. BTW Shane said in an interview right before the fight he was 6'2", exactly what it says in his bio on his website. 
In that picture Shanes fists are much bigger. That's whats going to connect with Brocks face, not the broad jump.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thunder1 said:


> You can analize those numbers until eternity, the one I see is the MMA RECORD. BTW Shane said in an interview right before the fight he was 6'2", exactly what it says in his bio on his website.
> In that picture Shanes fists are much bigger. That's whats going to connect with Brocks face, not the broad jump.


Brock Lesnar is going to jump over Carwins slow leg kicks, and pull off some crazy takedown before Carwin is even able to finish that leg kick.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

I just cant wait for the fight xD


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

hitmachine44 said:


> To be fair...I remember that when Carwin was first coming up one of the big things they were hyping about him was the fact that he had bigger hands than Lesnar.
> 
> I also tought I heard/read somewhere that Carwin actually wears 5XL gloves.:confused02:


I also heard or read somewhere that shane had 5 x mitts. 

shane being slow??? not quite sure what your saying. :confused02:


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

He was real slow against Mir. Until he pushed the I'm going to become extremely violent and brutal RIGHTTTTT NOW button.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Thiago_Alves said:


> Compare fists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carwin's got some massive mitts.

Joe's face is hilarious. He looks like the kid who just snagged the biggest cookie on the plate. 

I was more entertained by Brock's goatee than his tattoo, is that wrong?


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

The thing that stands out to me when looking at Brock and Shane standing next to each other is the cock on Brocks chest. I think the cock tattoo will make the difference.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Curly said:


> The thing that stands out to me when looking at Brock and Shane standing next to each other is the cock on Brocks chest. I think the cock tattoo will make the difference.


So are you trying to say “Carwin by money shot in the 2nd Round”????


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Curly said:


> The thing that stands out to me when looking at Brock and Shane standing next to each other is the cock on Brocks chest. I think the cock tattoo will make the difference.


This whole cock tattoo stuff is getting a bit outplayed, like it was funny at first when he came to the ufc, but 1 1/2 years later its getting a bit old.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont know why but brock as a "muay thai" striking style made me lol


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

it really does look like that guy has a massive penis on his chest. Somewhere along the line he should have realized that.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

It would be great if we had fight science type statistics about punching power. Shane would obviously have the advantage there.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

I think brock makes Carwin look like a light heavyweight...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

But seriously, as Xerxes asked, what _is_ the source?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

At the very least I can help vouch for "some" of his stats from relatively reputable sources.



> The Next Big Thing
> Nobody questions his tenacity. His strength. His pure athletic ability. A few weeks after his wrestling career came to an end with a Wrestlemania loss to Goldberg, Lesnar ran the *40-yard dash in 4.7 seconds*, a blistering time for a man his size. He has a *10-foot standing broad jump.* A *35-inch vertical leap*, not to mention the bench and squat numbers. It's the tools of an NFL running back power packed into a gladiator's frame.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=1830855



> He hadn't played a down of football since high school, but through sheer physical freakishness he held his own. At the time he was *bench-pressing 475 pounds *and *squatting 700 pounds*, and despite having injured his groin and pelvis in a motorcycle accident two months before the tryout, he clocked *4.75 seconds in the 40-yard dash.*


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/jon_wertheim/03/24/rattling.the.cage/index.html


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Come on guys anyone thats ever wore a suit knows it makes you look even bigger in the shoulders than usual. Lesnar is probably about 290 in the pic Carwin had cut to get to 263 or whatever. Its not rocket science Lesnar is taller and would easily look bigger at this point. besides all the stats dont mean anything its like the NFL combine you can rip that up and be an awesome athlete btu unitl you put on the pads and are playing it only matters how tyou perform not how well you did the cone drill or 40 JESUS


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Lesnar is ridiculous, I didn't realize he outsized Shane by that much either. I definitely see Shane as the underdog now lol.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Icculus said:


> It would be great if we had fight science type statistics about punching power. Shane would obviously have the advantage there.


I bet Heath Herring has some thoughts on that. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54Av5SkGoSg


----------



## FGriffinFan (Mar 31, 2010)

aside from brock being more athletic i still beleive that shane will win the fight


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

raymel1 said:


> I bet Heath Herring has some thoughts on that.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54Av5SkGoSg


Really... You bring up Heath Herring... He could not even finish Herring.

How bout Gonzaga? Mir? Wain? Willisch?


I mean Bring up Mir if you want to talke about his striking strength. Or Couture. Though in all honesty it took Lesnar twice as long to finish Mir, and a combination of a huge bomb to couture's temple followed by about 45 hammer fists.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The picture with the suit isn't really accurate, since his wearing shoes and a suit, which makes everybody bigger. Brock is bigger than Carwin though, and bigger than prettymuch everybody in the HW division.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but Carwin wears 5XL not 4.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GKY said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but Carwin wears 5XL not 4.


Actually he was wearing 4XL, same as Lesnar just with a slight modification to the glove. He was at one point said to be using a custom made 5XL for training but still used 4XL for fights I believe.

Now he actually wears a 2XL because the UFC started getting gloves made by a different supplier.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Fuckin' LMAO @ Brock's striking style being "Kickboxing/Muay Thai."

Kick boxing MAYBE (probably not) but Muay Thai? LOL!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Fuckin' LMAO @ Brock's striking style being "Kickboxing/Muay Thai."
> 
> Kick boxing MAYBE (probably not) but Muay Thai? LOL!


Hey, he throws knees 

I would actually consider his striking to be more of a mix between boxing and muay thai. He likes to knee and throw jabs. Its kind of like a poor mans mma stand up, he doesn't excel in or use any one particular form of stand up. 

I am really hoping to see his Muay Thai skills improved. A huge athletic guy like him fighting Muay Thai would be scary.


----------



## vaners (Dec 24, 2009)

Brock Lesnar trash talk Shane Carwin


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Hey, he throws knees
> 
> I would actually consider his striking to be more of a mix between boxing and muay thai. He likes to knee and throw jabs. Its kind of like a poor mans mma stand up, he doesn't excel in or use any one particular form of stand up.
> 
> I am really hoping to see his Muay Thai skills improved. A huge athletic guy like him fighting Muay Thai would be scary.


Those kness he threw to Couture's legs were knocking him sideways a couple feet. I'd say it's effective:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wouldn't go that far and say that Lesnar was talking trash about Shane, he was talking trash about the make believe belt, that has been given to every number one contender for some strange feeling. What is the point of unifying that title every freakin' time?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

The main reason why Shane got one is because at the current time when Dana and company decided, Lesnar was still not 100% on if he can make it for July. 

I think Dana announced the interim a bit too prematurely, and he didnt want to take it back because Shane has waited for a title fight for about a year.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Brock FTW!!


----------

